# Anyone in Hawaii in April



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 26, 2009)

Will be at Marriott Kaui Beach Club April 10-17 and Kona Coast Resort April 17-24. Anyone else in Hawaii then.


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 26, 2009)

Imperial of Waikiki - 3/31 - 4/7


----------



## jsfletch (Feb 26, 2009)

Kai Lani (KoOlina) 10/01/08- 05/15/09


----------



## calgarygary (Feb 26, 2009)

We will be cruising the islands on the Carnival Spirit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2009)

We are going to Kauai on the 17th for two weeks.   Staying at the Westin Princeville and Shearwater.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 26, 2009)

We will be in Maui in March/April so the wrong island for everyone here.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish I were...


----------



## cvmar (Feb 26, 2009)

March and April on Maui for us with a 3 day trip in the middle to Oahu to visit family. One month from today!:whoopie:


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 26, 2009)

41 more sleeps
BI for 3 weeks starting April 9th.
Wyndham kona hawaiian resort.


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Feb 26, 2009)

*Maui in April*

We'll be in Maui the 4th - 11th....


----------



## RED RIDER (Feb 26, 2009)

We will be on  Kauai March 28-April 5 at Waiohai Beach Club


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2009)

iconnections said:


> We will be in Maui in March/April so the wrong island for everyone here.



Emmy, we'll be on Maui in mid-April, so hope to see you and Peter there  .


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 27, 2009)

Denise, I still have your email and your phone number too so I know the dates you are there.  I will call you so we can meet again.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

sheraton kauai 3/19-3/20

LBR 3/21-4/11


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 27, 2009)

Maui - 4/3-4/17


----------



## Darlene (Feb 27, 2009)

BI - April 4-11th.
Darlene


----------



## Monty (Feb 28, 2009)

*Kauai -The Shearwater & High Winds*

We arrived yesterday to The Shearwater.   

This is a much different Kauai experience than we are accustomed to for sure.  The winds are blowing about 30-50 miles a hours and it is very cool.  I had to wrap myself up in a blanket on the lanai while reading.  I realize it isn't peak season but just different.  

The Princeville Hotel and point of lookout are all closed to construction.  There is a gate that doesn't allow entry to the cliff area to view the coastline in the distance.  The whole golf course is under construction as well along the road in Princeville.    

I still love this place no matter what conditions.  We are going to have to alter our sun plans for this week..


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 4, 2009)

*Maui Meet*

There seem to be several folks in Maui during early-mid April - shall we try to find a date/time and place to meet during that time?  We'll be in West Maui - maybe somewhere in Lahaina or Kaanapali?


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lahaina sounds good to us and we are available any date because we aren't there yet. Please, let us know when and where and we'll try to make it.  

We are on vacation in Laguna Beach right now and it is wonderful, as usual, but it is drizzling at the moment. I saw that famous green flash last night  when I walked the beach! I was so thrilled! I posted some pictures in our long lasting and very interesting photo thread in our forum here.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll be on Maui April 10-17 and would love to meet with others.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 4, 2009)

A Maui Meet sounds great  .  It may be just me without kids/DH unless we meet somewhere on the beach near the Westin Ka'anapali.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Weather*

I saw that Kauai is very cool right now, and so is Oahu.  I hope the weather improves for those who are coming soon.  This is not unusual weather for us, but I realize it is not what you look forward to when you come to Hawaii.  I'm in Honolulu, so I won't have a chance to meet on Maui.

Have a great time.....even if it is in spite of the weather.

Barb


----------



## pamandgary (Mar 5, 2009)

Will be at KoOlina April 11-18 and Maui Ocean Club April 18-25


----------



## skifast (Mar 5, 2009)

We leave in three weeks, and will be on Maui March 29 - April 5.
We cannot wait!


----------



## pittle (Mar 5, 2009)

We will be at Kahana Falls on Maui April 24 - May 1.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 6, 2009)

*April meet*



Denise L said:


> A Maui Meet sounds great  . It may be just me without kids/DH unless we meet somewhere on the beach near the Westin Ka'anapali.


 
Does it need to be ON the beach? Maybe somewhere on the Westin grounds? Near one of the pools? Iconnections, would this work for you? I don't see any other responses yet. As to when... we don't really have plans yet either so are open as to the day (just somewhere between the 4th and 16th probably) and later in the day so we (I) can get out and walk before it warms up too much. Actually, as I'm thinking about it, we couldn't get in to park at the Westin since they have a guard at the entrance - we'd have to park in the parking lot near the park, but that would probably work too. Any other suggestions? Preferred dates?

I missed the response from LAX Mom who won't be there until the 10th - so I guess we need to try and find the date that works for the most travelers.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm staying at the Marriott and would love to join you if the date is sometime after April 10th. If it's better to have it the week before I won't be upset.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 6, 2009)

If you guys on Maui are willing to meet on the Westin Ka'anapali grounds, that is fine with me.  The parking lot next door is literally right next door, so it is really close by and usually there is plenty of parking. However, it will be Easter week, so who knows. The park may be filled with locals having all day picnics.

If the window is April 4-16, then I can make it between April 13-16! Probably  mid-to late afternoon would work best for me/us.  But let me know what you have in mind.



Born2Travel said:


> Does it need to be ON the beach? Maybe somewhere on the Westin grounds? Near one of the pools? Iconnections, would this work for you? I don't see any other responses yet. As to when... we don't really have plans yet either so are open as to the day (just somewhere between the 4th and 16th probably) and later in the day so we (I) can get out and walk before it warms up too much. Actually, as I'm thinking about it, we couldn't get in to park at the Westin since they have a guard at the entrance - we'd have to park in the parking lot near the park, but that would probably work too. Any other suggestions? Preferred dates?
> 
> I missed the response from LAX Mom who won't be there until the 10th - so I guess we need to try and find the date that works for the most travelers.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 7, 2009)

Born2Travel said:


> Does it need to be ON the beach? Maybe somewhere on the Westin grounds? Near one of the pools? Iconnections, would this work for you? I don't see any other responses yet. As to when... we don't really have plans yet either so are open as to the day (just somewhere between the 4th and 16th probably) and later in the day so we (I) can get out and walk before it warms up too much. Actually, as I'm thinking about it, we couldn't get in to park at the Westin since they have a guard at the entrance - we'd have to park in the parking lot near the park, but that would probably work too. Any other suggestions? Preferred dates?
> 
> I missed the response from LAX Mom who won't be there until the 10th - so I guess we need to try and find the date that works for the most travelers.


Meeting at the Westin is fine with us. Let us know what day and time. We will be there until April 18. I'll keep checking this thread.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 9, 2009)

*Maui Meet*

Sor far I have:

iconnections     4-18
DenisL            13-16
LAX Mom        10-17
B2T                4-16

So it's looking like 13-15 are better dates - how about 14 or 15?  mid-week to avoid some of the locals parking at the park.  And time?  Maybe 3pm?  Place?  Westin - Denise - where is a good location?  One of the pool bars?  Lobby area?  

Open to suggestions...

Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Syed (Mar 9, 2009)

iconnections said:


> We will be in Maui in March/April so the wrong island for everyone here.



 Take a day and go Up country to Makawao, Kula, Ulupalakua and Haleakala.  The jacarandas will be blooming in late March and April.


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Mar 9, 2009)

Born2Travel said:


> Sor far I have:
> 
> iconnections     4-18
> DenisL            13-16
> ...



We are in Maui (WKORV) the 4th - 11th....  but it is a group of 12 of us, so I am not sure what or where would work, but would love to know if anyone else is there at the that time....

mitch


----------



## Denise L (Mar 10, 2009)

Born2Travel said:


> Sor far I have:
> 
> iconnections     4-18
> DenisL            13-16
> ...



If folks can make it to the Westin, we could try the new pool bar at WKORV-N. I haven't been there. There are lots of lounge chairs there, more than at WKORV.  Of course, it will be Easter Break week for us Californians that week, so I expect both resorts to be busy.

We actually arrive on the 11th, but I will probably be at Safeway then.....


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 10, 2009)

The Westin sounds like a good meeting place on the 14th or 15th. Does 3 PM work for everyone? 

Does anyone have a preference for the 14th or 15th?


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok with us.


----------



## hicksville (Mar 11, 2009)

Will be in HNL Apr 14-21


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 11, 2009)

*Maui Meet*

Sounds like 3pm at the new pool bar at WKORV-N - now we just need the day - 14th or 15th?  I didn't know there was a new pool bar - we stayed there last year (or was it the year before?) and there was a pool bar - is there a newer one?


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 11, 2009)

Either day is fine with us.  We'll see you soon.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 13, 2009)

*Maui Meet*

Let's plan on the 14th then - can always be changed if needed, but we need a date 

April Maui Meet

Date: 4/14/09
Time: 3:00pm
Where: Westin - North Pool Bar 

Anything else? 

C U soon - WOW!! I didn't realize it's only 3 weeks till we leave - guess I should start packing as soon as our guest room empties next Tuesday


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 13, 2009)

we'll be at Wyndham Sea Cliff April 19-26 and W Kona Hawaiian resort from April 25-May 9



Aaron Kristen said:


> 41 more sleeps
> BI for 3 weeks starting April 9th.
> Wyndham kona hawaiian resort.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds great! See you then!


Born2Travel said:


> Let's plan on the 14th then - can always be changed if needed, but we need a date
> 
> April Maui Meet
> 
> ...


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 14, 2009)

Same her.     Do you go with your wife or husband and kids or just alone?


----------



## LMD (Mar 14, 2009)

*Maui*

Marriott Maui Ocean Club April 19-April 26
Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas North April 26-May3

First time to Maui...looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 14, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Same her.     Do you go with your wife or husband and kids or just alone?



My youngest son (17) has spring break so it will just be the two of us this trip. My DW isn't too crazy about Hawaii so he isn't coming this year. There will be about 10-15 families we know staying on Kaanapali Beach, so my son will have lots of friends to hang out with. I doubt he'll want to join us for the TUG get-together, but I might drag a friend of mine (one of his friend's mother).


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 16, 2009)

I will be in Maui with DH but not sure if I can drag him away to the meet yet - I think he's coming, but that could change.


----------



## mauimjk (Mar 25, 2009)

We'll be in Maui at the Marriott in Kaanapali - Lahaina April 11-19.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 25, 2009)

mauimjk said:


> We'll be in Maui at the Marriott in Kaanapali - Lahaina April 11-19.


 
If you are available, please stop by and join us when we meet at the Westin:

April Maui Meet

Date: 4/14/09
Time: 3:00pm
Where: Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - North Pool Bar


----------



## Brenda (Apr 8, 2009)

*Oahu here we come*

My husband and I will be in Oahu from April 15 - May 5.
We would love to meet with anyone else who is there.

Brenda


----------

